# NatGeo Pic of the Day



## flannel (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful pic of anemones and soft corals off the coast of Norway.

Anemones Photo, Animal Wallpaper I'm always just blown away at how colorful they are and wanted to share!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

stunning! thanks for the link


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

National Geographic has the best pics. thanks for sharing


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Great photo! I love how such colourful creatures can exist in ARCTIC waters, not just the tropics.


----------

